# Windows 7 EFI and FreeBSD 9



## agottem (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello -

I'm struggling to get a dual boot setup going.  I've installed Windows 7 on its own disk.  Windows 7 boots via EFI.

I then installed FreeBSD 9, also on its own disk.  I created a GPT partition for this install.

To handle the dual boot, I'm using grub2.  The grub2 bootloader is currently installed on a flash drive util I can be sure everything works.

I boot from the flash drive, and can load FreeBSD ok via the normal grub commands.  I cannot, however, start windows.  After scouring the internet for a while, I've found the commands should look something like:


```
insmod ntfs
chainloader (hd1,1)/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
```

When I do this, however, the chainloader command returns the error: "invalid signature".  Is this because grub2 isn't loading via EFI as well?

What's the best way to dual boot Windows 7 and FreeBSD using GPT and EFI?

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## swirling_vortex (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you sure that's a valid grub2 entry? The website shows it as a little different: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Chain_002dloading.html


> menuentry "Windows" {
> insmod chain
> insmod ntfs
> set root=(hd0,1)
> ...


----------

